# Everything I've Been Able To Learn About The Model 3 Motor: Welcome to the Machine



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

Posted to Clean Technica. An attempt to gather up all the information we know about the motor in the Model 3. A different beast than any Tesla car has seen to date.

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/03/11/tesla-model-3-motor-in-depth/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Great article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks. The post made by @KarenRei regarding the research done adding permanent magnets to the stator was quite helpful.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Explains the need for using a little brake at stop signs.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This was a great article, enjoyable to read, and seemed to include all the technical tidbits and speculation I've picked up on combing forums and reddit the last few months. I am really excited to see this motor torn open some day.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

> "Another clue that the Model 3 motor is not using those rare-earths in a conventional permanent-magnet motor design is that the car does not do regen all the way down to 0 miles per hour."


And that explains the California stop mode to the regen braking.


----------

